# Eclipse Palette JSF wird nicht angezeigt



## malt1981 (4. Feb 2019)

Ich nutze Eclipse 2018.12 und möchte mich in JavaServerFaces einarbeiten. Hierfür arbeite ich mich zum einen durch ein Buch, zum anderen bemühe ich natürlich google ausgiebig. Nun ist es so, dass alle Tutorials beschreiben, dass in Eclipse eine Palette mit mehreren Ordnern vorhanden ist, unter anderem einen Reiter mit JSF-Tags. Bei mir habe ich in der Palette ausschließlich HTML. Im Internet finde ich keine Hilfe. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben kann. Generell habe ich ein dynamisches WebProject erzeugt. JSF 2.3 (User Library jsf2.3, da die in Glassfish enthaltene Library nicht funktionierte !?!) Ich hoffe der Screenshot hilft, recht weit bin ich mit dem Code noch nicht - wie gesagt, arbeite mich gerade ein.


----------



## malt1981 (5. Feb 2019)

Sorry, ich habe da wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich nutzte "new HTML-File" und dann die Einstellung JSF-Page. Ich dachte da sollte ich die JSF Palette bekommen. Anscheinend ist dem nicht so. Erzeuge ich eine neue JSP- File,  ist die Palette da. Ich habe wohl noch einen weiten Weg vor mir


----------

